# question about cycling



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

does all the decor and sh*t plants and stuff go in while the tank cycles.. i want live plants does that matter?


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

By all means put in the live plants during the cycle. It will help the plant grow and cycle your tank faster..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Definetly put them in there ...the plants will help ...Add Bio-spira to help cycle the tank quickly......


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Void said:


> does all the decor and sh*t plants and stuff go in while the tank cycles.. i want live plants does that matter?


 throw everything that is going to be in the tank in except your P's of course until the cycle is done.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree.....do the plants man....and some cheap Gold fish...
Later .....Str8


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

load the tank with feeder goldfish, they will speed up the process!


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Definetly put them in there ...the plants will help ...Add Bio-spira to help cycle the tank quickly......





> most definitely, but bio-spira is kinda $$$ but it's better than having to cycle your tank for 2-4 weeks. how big a tank?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

125gal

im gettin it here in a couple of days
waiting on my paycheck heh


----------

